# Help !!!



## linedog (Oct 8, 2009)

My Plec was stuck in a hollow mountain in my tank for about 4 days. I had to very carefully break the mountain to get him out. Now (about 2 hours) later he has a whiteish mark on his side and head. I assume from scraping trying to free himself and is bent at about a 30 degree angle. What should I do?
Thanks, Chris.


----------



## ravenmyth (Dec 15, 2008)

I think that you just be supportive. I have had fish with twisted look (probably yours indicates an injury such as the spine) that have survived. Fish can be pretty tough. Perhaps dose tank with your preferred anti-stress med. The chance of survival is probably not too great but you've already got him/her out of the trap which is about all you can reasonably do. Time will tell.


----------



## linedog (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks, he is a bit better now and is getting along better so your right, time will tell.


----------



## linedog (Oct 8, 2009)

Well it's been a week now and I think he's going to be fine.


----------



## ravenmyth (Dec 15, 2008)

Terrific news


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

Glad to hear he pulled through


----------

